# How Get Hand Snake To Turn 90. 1.5" Steel Pipe.



## TomBrooklyn (Jan 6, 2008)

Any tips on how I can get a hand snake to turn a 90 degree elbow? 

The pipe is a 1.5" steel tub drain leading to the stack. 

I am using a 1/4" cable hand snake.

I have access to the pipe overhead in the basement at the trap via a 90 that opens down. Then the pipe runs horizontal for about 4', then turns down. That is the elbow I can't get the snake past. I'm pretty sure the clog is at the bottom of that vertical leg about 2' down where the pipe goes into the stack.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Crank the snake backwards(CCW) until you get around the corner, that sometimes works, but not always.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck I tried them all and couldn't seem to do it ended up with a small electric one from the depot about $150. Has foot pedal and threads itself right down the drain and has reverse. best $150 I ever spend in my life. The snake is about 30' long 1/4 "


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

And you can rent it to your neighbors or do "side jobs" and it will pay for itself. Can NEVER have too many tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree with the electric snake, but why not rent it if you do not have a lot of work to do with it. HD and Lowes both rent these tools.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

majakdragon said:


> I agree with the electric snake, but why not rent it if you do not have a lot of work to do with it. HD and Lowes both rent these tools.


They probably don't have the cool one like I do, compact, self guiding, perfect for all the drains in the house. For $150 it's all mine no yahoos had their mitts on it.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Coldiron, I agree it is a cool tool, but if you don't have use for it often, it is a $150 conversation piece sitting idle.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Question: Drain blockage call plumber to unclog because I can't get it myself how much does it cost?

Answer: 150 to 200 Wow I just paid for my machine 1 visit. rest of blockages free forever, machine in basement ready to go Holidays, weekends, middle of the night and nobody else had their mitts on it to screw it up. Actually there are quite a few tools like that , don't you have any just sitting in the box waiting to be used ? And when you need them there they are. Don't have to borrow or find them.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

COLDIRON- you do side jobs? :wink:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

TheEplumber said:


> COLDIRON- you do side jobs? :wink:


No afraid some nut bag will sue me if their a touch unsatisfied.

Friends only and their questionable.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jan 6, 2008)

I actually have a power snake, the kind that looks like an electric drill. The cable is about 1/4". A buddy of sorts of mine broke the cable. My fault for allowing him to play with tools when he's drinking. I didn't replace it immediately as it was kind of costly just for the cable. 

I just took the pipes apart. That got it.


----------



## bzack (Mar 25, 2012)

*getting a snake past a 90 degree bend*

My wife and I came across this thread today while faced with just such a problem. We were faced with a pipe that made 2 45 degree bends then straight 4 feet to a T joint. We solved it by putting a rounded, not sharp, 90 bend in the tip of the snake. We spun the stake in the standard clockwise direction and I kept pushing the line in and kept up the torque until the snake found it's way around the bend. It wasn't easy, but we did get through.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I have one of these and use it with my cordless drill, but have used it with a corded drill. I have used a snake with a 1’ piece of 1/2" conduit with a drill, at first have someone else toggle the drill, but it can be done.
The picture is like the one I have, but mine is a Rigid.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe, "bite the bullet" and rent a "real" one.
Have someone who knows how to deal with them, to show you how to
deal with it.
If you don't know how to deal with a plumbing-rodder -
consult a "Pro"!
"RF"


----------

